# Moving to Iloilo with a small child



## AlinaG (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking for advice and information regarding moving to Iloilo with a family. I got a 12 month contract, and my husband and our 2-year old son will join me there. Any advice, tips, ideas regarding travelling, visa, housing, transport, healthcare, shopping etc. is highly appreciated.

I'm specifically concerned with 3 main issues:

1. health concerns: what do we need to do/keep in mind to keep our son away from dangers and possible health risks

2. access to natural and good quality food (milk, fresh vegetables and meat) and kitchen equipment (blender, boiler, multicooker, microwave and alike)

3. possibility of ordering baby food delivery into Philippines, e.g. special baby formula

More specifically regarding food I'd like to know if I'd be able to find fresh lamb, rabbit meat and turkey, and broccoli, zucchini and cauliflower. 

If there is a mom reading this out there please reply if you've ever seen Nan 3 H.A. baby formula on sale. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

AlinaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for advice and information regarding moving to Iloilo with a family. I got a 12 month contract, and my husband and our 2-year old son will join me there. Any advice, tips, ideas regarding travelling, visa, housing, transport, healthcare, shopping etc. is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Most veggies available here. No zucchini in my area. Lamb..o casional rabbit
..turkey expensive in my area


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

AlinaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for advice and information regarding moving to Iloilo with a family. I got a 12 month contract, and my husband and our 2-year old son will join me there. Any advice, tips, ideas regarding travelling, visa, housing, transport, healthcare, shopping etc. is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


First welcome to the forum. On your questions;

1. Health concerns; make sure the boy gets his shots as scheduled. Also try to teach him to not touch his eyes (I know a 2 year old is a handful enough under normal circumstances). So you might want to frequently wipe his hands down with alcohol or antibacterial soap. It is very easy to catch pink eye here from the dirt or dust. Try to keep standing water to a minimum near your house (dengue prevention). 

2. Fresh milk is extremely rare, shelf milk is most prevalent and expensive (80p / L). Most fresh beef is of poor quality. Frozen beef is best and most likely imported from Australia or US. You can find decent frozen chicken and pork cuts usually has lots of fat. Blender, Microwave are easy to find. Slow cooker not so.

3. My wife told me that this product is available in the Philippines, usually at a Pharmacy. 

I have never seen rabbit meat here. Rare occasions on Lamb. Only turkey I have seen was frozen whole, imported from US. Broccoli and Cauliflower are common. I haven't seen Zucchini.

Here is an expat blog based in Iloilo which may give you some insight to your destination http://expatinphilippines.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have lived in Iloilo the last 2 years. It is a pretty nice town. Not much crime, not too many beggars. A pretty quiet, conservative, family city.

1. health concerns - Make sure everyone is up to date on their shots and don't drink the tap water. Even the locals do not drink the water. We bathe and wash clothes/dishes with it, but drinking water is bought in 5 gallon blue jugs.

2. Jon is right about the milk - boxed milk and a bit expensive. I have rarely seen fresh milk here in Iloilo. There are enough foreigners that they now have a good selection of cheeses and other "foreigner" food, but mostly canned. The wet market will have most of your veggies... but you may have to learn to substitute. Broccoli and cauliflower are available but very small and expensive. But there are lots of good veggies here. Never seen lamb or rabbit. Mostly you will find fish, pork, chicken, and some beef. Most of the pork & beef include a lot of fat and are pretty tough, even the chicken will have fat on it somehow.

For your appliances if you go into the city proper to SM Delgado they have a lot and across the street from them is Imperial Appliances. Between the 2 stores you should find most of what you are looking for. Microwaves, toasters, blenders are easy, slow cookers and electric griddles a bit tougher to find. If you bring anything with you remember we are on 220 volt here.

3. Robinson's grocery store has a separate section just for baby milk/formula. Not sure of that particular brand... but lots of choices available.


...and how bizarre... I just realized Jon recommended my blog. I did not realize anyone read my blog ha ha


----------



## zacwhite15 (Dec 26, 2014)

AlinaG, they are all right. especially regarding fresh milk. in regards to the turkey if there is an S&R (costco clone) you might be able to find turkey there but i guarantee your going to pay an arm and a leg for it. upside is they do have imported cheese like Tillamook (drools). welcome to the Philippines by the way. i hope its a fun experience .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Items available or like products*



AlinaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for advice and information regarding moving to Iloilo with a family. I got a 12 month contract, and my husband and our 2-year old son will join me there. Any advice, tips, ideas regarding travelling, visa, housing, transport, healthcare, shopping etc. is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi AlinaG, 

Stray dogs are very common here and some travel in packs, I agree with some of the other expats, get his shots up-to-date, different culture so things like coughing, flu, stomack issue's, been there, I raised my grandson since he was 10 months old. Trouble we had with my grandson is that he was starving or being feed the wrong foods, my adopted daughter her milk wasn't providing enough nourishment we found out after giving him all sorts of medications. We started buying milk from New Zealand and Australia, Anchor (large can is 900 peso's on up) is one of the brand names there's another forgot the name but same taste, he was well and off medications in less than a week, this is the same milk I gave my adopted kids years ago and it taste great, brands such a Nestle (Nestle has the market on everything including milk), I'm not a fan of Nestle and the taste isn't as good but there are so many formula's here so hopefully someone will be of more assistance with that. 

They also sell those Yakult drinks real common could help with babies digestion, I hear your gas and can't digest, nutrition concerns I worked in the supplement industry for 7 years as a phone rep, my grandson had some digestion issue with milk but we found out if he eats meat it's better for his system no diarrhea, so he's off of milk now he's 3 1/2.

Appliances, I had to buy a very large crock pot, very hard for me to find in my area and when I did find a small cheaply made crock pot it was over $100, so I ordered from Sears overseas, shipping is not cheap and neither is the price, so a Hamilton Beach 7 1/2 quart crock pot from Sears Overseas with shipping, VAT cost me $175, VAT is paid if you order items and the VAT's not paid the delivery man will want the VAT charge upon delivery (Not good).

They have some appliances available the blenders in the stores are cheap but work, they do sell quality blenders but in Manila and not in the stores...LOL, private business, same blenders you'll see in the malls, blending ice ect... These are very nice and can be bought, if you can find it in Manila for $200. If your having trouble finding certain appliances you can order them from appliance store chains (Mall), odd thing is that some quality appliances have to be purchased by private parties in Manila, what a hassle.

So many things to think about though, this is the Philippines and the number one cooker because of storms, Typhoons and power outages is the *gas stove*, they do sell electric ovens, hard to find, also sell induction cookers reasonable price about 1,200 peso's Hanabishi brand but good luck on finding quality steel cook wear and utencils.

Goat is very common here, whole goat will probably run you 2,500 peso's, I raised goats for 3 years and I also raised Turkey's but these turkey's are wild and have no breast meat, it's like a very large ducks, I've seen turkey for sale in some large grocery stores, whole it's 1,500 peso's and medium sized at that. They so sell a fish imported from Vietnam and it's fillet in packages for about 100 peso's or less, makes great Sinigang soup or makes great fish fillet's, not sure about grilling, you'd want to check out what your neighbors use to grill, they also sell Tuna fresh or frozen.

There are meat chains such as Monetery Meats, I use them 80% of the time, the pork is young and you can have the butcher cut off the fat (they use it anyway for ground), Beef here usually tastes like soap, I've switched from steaks to beef roasts for the crock pot but still use the lean hamburger for spaghetti and burgers. Chicken lately has been pricey.

With a large freezer and a good plan you can store meat and some vegetables in the freezer, trouble is if you never butchered your own animals (cheaper and some food items given to the workers) then you'll need to pay someone to do this, shouldn't cost more than 150-300 peso's if you give him no meats or organs, if he starts taking all the fat and organs and you don't want these items then 150 peso's.

anda:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Think I've only noticed two moms on this forum, hopefully they'll chime in.

A lot of this may sound daunting but remember that 1000s of expats and locals are raising little kids in the PI and they're all ok.


----------



## zacwhite15 (Dec 26, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Think I've only noticed two moms on this forum, hopefully they'll chime in.
> 
> A lot of this may sound daunting but remember that 1000s of expats and locals are raising little kids in the PI and they're all ok.


exactly! i have 2 already and plan on more .


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

AlinaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for advice and information regarding moving to Iloilo with a family. I got a 12 month contract, and my husband and our 2-year old son will join me there. Any advice, tips, ideas regarding travelling, visa, housing, transport, healthcare, shopping etc. is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


First, I would like to welcome you here in our country and I hope you get to enjoy your stay here. As to your questions, here are my answers:

1. Only use bottled /mineral water for drinking and cooking. We don't use tap water here, except for washing clothes and shower. Even for washing veggies and other foods, I still use bottled water for the final wash. We normally use anti-mosquito skin spray to ward off dengue mosquitoes. Have your kid take vitamin C everyday so he'll have stronger immune system to fight off cough and cold which is common among kids here.

2. I always shop at Iloilo Supermart for veggies and other grocery items. They are more complete than other shops and cheaper too. They have imported goods too. I like to cook for my husband so Iloilo Supermart is like my playground. I wouldn't recommend you to go to public markets yourself because vendors will just charge you usually three times more than they charge the locals. 

3. We have plenty of baby formulas here and your baby's choice of milk is available. In fact, that's my cousin's baby's milk. You might also need a pediatrician just in case your child needs a check up or something and should the need arise, I can recommend a good one as well. Just Pm me here. I'm not a mom yet, but my friends and cousins are so I know most of their children's needs.

I hope I have helped you with your queries.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The Imperial Appliance store in Iloilo has been mentioned. We have bought from them and highly recommend them for their service & delivery.

Fred


----------



## AlinaG (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm really sorry for my silence, I didn't mean to be rude. It's a busy time now with all the pre-departure shopping and packing plus holidays in between, and I just got around to reading all the posts.

First of all, I'd like to wish everyone here a happy and successful New Year!

Thank you very much for your time and kind help. I made notes to guide us, based on everyone's posts. I'm just amazed at how helpful this forum is and regret that I never used it before for my previous assignments in other countries.

I hope it won't bore you too much, but I came up with a further list of questions. Thank you in advance for your insights and sorry if some of the questions are ridiculous (I'm sure some will seem that way, but I only want to make sure my son is going to be OK). 

- How frequent are power cuts and do we need to think about/set aside some money for a generator? Any idea how much a 2nd hand generator might cost? Can we rent one? Where? Where can we find cheap diesel for it?

- What about healthcare facilities, incl. emergency? Does anyone have a phone number to call ambulance/make appointment? Address?
Dear weddedbliss, I'll remember to ask you for the name of the good pediatrician as you have kindly offered. Thanks. Does this doctor make house calls?

- Please recommend a reliable pharmacy, and ideally one, where pharmacists speak good English. If you know the address it would be perfect.

- Regarding dengue, how serious is it in Iloilo, aside from the general statistics found on the internet? I'm scared for my son. Besides keeping our place dry and avoiding garden houses, any other practical advice on how to ward off mosquitoes? Does it help to have the AC on as long as possible? 
Do we need a mosquito net in Iloilo? If yes, which malls offer a selection?

- Are there bats and rats in large numbers and therefore our son needs a rabies vaccine as a precaution?

- Does bottled water need boiling? What brands of bottled water can be trusted?

- Do we need to bring a solution for washing fruit and vegetables? Or is it available in Iloilo? May be washing them in drinking water is enough?

- It's great that Nan 3 H.A. baby formula is available, it's actually a big relief as my son has a cow/goat milk protein allergy and can't eat regular Nan 3. But considering his food allergy and also his special food preferences we might occasionally need to order small shipments of baby food into Iloilo. Does anyone have experience with receiving food shipments? Mcalleyboy brought up VAT issue, but I wonder if baby food shipments are subject to VAT

What if we bring a lot of baby food with us, say a 3-month supply? Any idea about restrictions on bringing canned/packaged food into the Philippines? Customs tax?

- What is the good area in Iloilo to live in?

- Is it better to rent an apartment than a house, considering a possibility of flooding and maintenance problems? What is the cost of rent range that we should expect for a small furnished house/apartment, new or in very good condition, that has a stove, refrigerator, washing machine and a generator? I am allergic to black mold and won't last long in an old house with poor roofing and leaking walls (had found out the hard way when living in Myanmar), so we are only considering new house/apartment or a not-so-old but well-kept.

Can anyone please recommend a good real estate agent/broker that I can contact in advance and who could start looking for housing options? Generally, what is your experience in this regard?

- What is the general system of rent payments in Iloilo? How many months in advance do we need to pay when we sign the lease agreement? How much is the guarantee deposit? What is the acceptable currency of rent payments?

- Where can we find an exchange rate office/bank that offers good rates on currency exchanges? Could you please include the address/directions, so that we can head there straight from the airport? I'm assuming that US$ are preferable to Euro or Swiss Francs, but please confirm.

- Would I be able to use ATM? Are they reliable? What bank's ATMs are more reliable? Can we pay with a foreign debit card in a mall/pharmacy? Or should we bring cash with us instead? 

Many thanks!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

AlinaG said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> - Regarding dengue, how serious is it in Iloilo, aside from the general statistics found on the internet? I'm scared for my son. Besides keeping our place dry and avoiding garden houses, any other practical advice on how to ward off mosquitoes? Does it help to have the AC on as long as possible?
> Do we need a mosquito net in Iloilo? If yes, which malls offer a selection?
> ...


I can't speak to Iloilo specific questions but here are some that apply countrywide;

On Dengue, eliminating any sources of standing water (litter, cans, potted plants, etc.) will go a long way. Also keep the grass and weeds down. Dengue is endemic to the Philippines.

Rabies is endemic and most animals are not vaccinated. If you can get the series I would. That way, if exposed, you just need the booster vs all 5 shots at once. Same with making sure that your Tetanus is up to date.

Bottled Water is safe. Brands like Viva, Absolute and Summit are available countrywide. You can also buy a dispenser and 20L bottle of Reverse Osmosis water in most municipalities (30-40p/20L bottle plus the purchase of the 1st bottle).

I am not sure where you are coming from, but I ship stuff regularly from a cargo forwarder in the US via Sea (partial container shipments). It takes me about 9 weeks to receive my package. I pay them up front with my credit card and it’s delivered to my door step without any further fees (customs, etc.).

Black mold is a tough issue here. It quickly forms wherever it can. So keeping your closets dehumidified and maybe a light on inside will help. 

Rent in the Philippines, as a minimum, is 1st and last month’s rent plus 2 month’s deposit (refundable within 30 days). Most Filipinos prefer Peso over US Dollar. Some landlords want predated checks for the rent payments, some (like me) accept bank deposits, others accept monthly cash payments. It just depends on the landlord and what the renter is comfortable with. Some landlords, when they see a foreigner, want the whole year up front plus the deposit. Others may want 6 months. It boils down to what you can negotiate.

If you exchange money at the airport, you will get the worst rate. Money changers usually have the best rates, my bank gives me the online rate at the moment of transaction.

Use ATMs sparingly. Credit Card Credential theft is rampant. You will also be subject to International Transaction Fees, Conversion Fees and Local Bank Fee (200p). You can use a Debit card as a Credit Card at most big stores. Cash is always best when doing transactions. Any Credit card purchase also gets the transaction fee (usually paid by the vendor in the western world) added to your total. Another issue with a Debit card, you could get wiped out and the banks can take up to 60 days to get your money back. I would only use a debit card as a last resort.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My first house was about 17 km out of the city (about 45 minute jeepney ride into the city). They consider that 'way out there' and internet & electric were extremely unreliable. Now I live in the city (Mandurriao) and electric has been very reliable. 

Pharmacies are everywhere here. Most meds do not need a prescription. Mercury is probably the largest chain around here and has more selection than most. But you can't walk down the street without passing a pharmacy.

I have had almost no trouble with mosquitoes here. Even out in my old house (bamboo/nipa in a rice field) we did not have many. 

Have not seen any bats, few rats, some small mice. Not really a problem.

I don't boil bottled water. We have our neighborhood trike driver take our 5 gallon jugs to be filled at the local water store. It is fine. There are almost as many water stores as pharmacies!

Solution for washing fruits & veggies? Never heard of it. We use the nasty well water to wash food - seems odd to me, but have not gotten sick yet. I use bottled water to brush my teeth, my wife uses well water.

Don't know about shipping food. Balikbayan boxes are cheap but very slow.

I live in Mandurriao and it is ok, I know some guys that live in Jaro and like it. It really depends on your budget and your needs. (I enjoyed the bamboo/nipa but hated the noisy neighbors ha ha)

Generally you pay upfront 2 months rent plus 1 months rent as security deposit. All I have ever used is cash (pesos) for rent. Never asked about any other... I really don't much about real estate here. House or apartment doesn't really matter as long as you have a good landlord (good luck). My bamboo/nipa was p3,000 a month and my apartment here in Mandurriao is p6,500. I only run aircon at night and my electric is about p4,500 a month (2 bedroom apartment aircon in 1 room only). Housing can get pretty expensive depending on your needs.

I have used my ATM and US credit cards here with no problems (just let your bank know you are traveling - but I bet you know that already as it sounds like you been traveling ha ha). There are BDO and BPI banks all over and their machines usually work. On holiday weekends they tend to run out of cash... but that is normal.

One note about the banks - Even the big chains, like BDO and BPI, feel like mom & pop banks. Every branch has its own rules. Certain transactions can only be performed at the branch you opened the account. BPI has a better web site than BDO, but neither are very good compared to US bank web sites. I would not trust these yahoos with my money, I only keep a monthly allowance here. The rest of my money stays in my US bank. I use Western Union or XOOM to send money from my US bank to BPI and use the ATM for my money - I generally never need to go into the bank.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to get some idea's from your employer and soon to be co-workers, expat board is a good start for those that live in iloilo but might be hard to find one of us in the area you'll be working in.

We use the well water for washing vegetables, showers, cooking with, I think one of the other expats addressed your baby formula concerns, sounds like it's available.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We live a small distance from Tukuram in Mandurriao also and I personally feel it is one of the better places to live in Iloilo. Not upscale nor lowbrow, kind of middle ground. We are presently renting a 2 Bedroom apt for P7000(Approx $160) and figuring in utilities comes to about P9000 to P10000 per month. We have AirCon in the bedrooms only. Month to month rent, no lease. Paid 21000 to move in which included 1st & last plus 1 month security deposit. They maintain a generator to run during brownouts which does happen occasionally. There is a well for water on the property and is used for washing, showering, etc. For cooking and drinking, we buy the 5 gallon blue containers costing P15 for refills delivered to the door. I use 44.5 to 1 as a conversion factor to figure prices as it does fluctuate a bit, but this is a good figure for estimation of things. Be prepared for Cultural Shock as to what you are used to in the US. These natives are just like the rest of the world, just trying to get by on a daily basis. Be careful and you will be OK.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple more things after re-reading the thread. You didn't mention your employer as this may determine where you want to locate because of the local transportation. There are no city buses as you know them, the primary mode is Jeepney or taxi(which could get expensive if used exclusively) unless you own your own. As you mentioned a 12 month contract, I would only consider renting as real estate does not move that readily and once you have purchased a house, you may be stuck with it for many years before you could sell it. 

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

This blog is by someone living in Iloilo. Might answer some questions.

http://myphilippinelife.com/


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

AlinaG said:


> - How frequent are power cuts and do we need to think about/set aside some money for a generator? Any idea how much a 2nd hand generator might cost? Can we rent one? Where? Where can we find cheap diesel for it?


Since you will only be here for 12 months, I suggest don't worry about purchasing a Generator. If you discover after living here you need one then shop around for one that meets your needs. Rentals are virtually non existing or you will likely end up renting it for more than a new one. On a positive note, power outages are opportunities for family bonding and to catch up on chores etc. 



AlinaG said:


> - What about healthcare facilities, incl. emergency? Does anyone have a phone number to call ambulance/make appointment? Address?


I was just in Ilolo and saw this new Woman/Childrens Hospital.

https://www.facebook.com/qualimedhospital.iloilo 

Ambulances are available however in an emergency, taking any form of expeditious transportation is likely the best option.



AlinaG said:


> - Please recommend a reliable pharmacy, and ideally one, where pharmacists speak good English. If you know the address it would be perfect.


Mercury Drug is everywhere. You will have no problem finding a Pharmacist who does not speak English. You will find that many other drugstores to choose from as well. 
https://www.mercurydrug.com/



AlinaG said:


> - Regarding dengue, how serious is it in Iloilo, aside from the general statistics found on the internet? I'm scared for my son. Besides keeping our place dry and avoiding garden houses, any other practical advice on how to ward off mosquitoes? Does it help to have the AC on as long as possible?
> Do we need a mosquito net in Iloilo? If yes, which malls offer a selection?


I got Dengue Fever here in the 80's, spent 5 days in the Hospital. Preventive steps are really one's best defense and information is available on the internet. Mosquitoes nets are available if you choose that option. Ensure all windows have screens and there are no small holes, particularly the bathroom windows.

Dengue fever Prevention - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic



AlinaG said:


> - Are there bats and rats in large numbers and therefore our son needs a rabies vaccine as a precaution?


Bats and rats exist here same as virtually everywhere else. I seriously doubt you will be effected with their co-existence. 

Discuss needed Vaccines with your Doctor using CDC as a guide.
Health Information for Travelers to Philippines - Traveler view | Travelers' Health | CDC 



AlinaG said:


> - Does bottled water need boiling? What brands of bottled water can be trusted?


Water Filling Stations/Bottled water is available virtually everywhere. I have never heard of warnings here to boil "factory sealed bottled water" .

https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=philippines,water+refilling+stores&biw=1366&bih=634&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=t9KpVJTgGouYuQTYoYLgCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg



AlinaG said:


> - Do we need to bring a solution for washing fruit and vegetables? Or is it available in Iloilo? May be washing them in drinking water is enough?


Vinegar is available everywhere.
How to Clean Fruits & Vegetables With Vinegar | Healthy Eating | SF Gate



AlinaG said:


> - What is the good area in Iloilo to live in?
> - Is it better to rent an apartment than a house.
> Can anyone please recommend a good real estate agent/broker that I can contact in advance and who could start looking for housing options? Generally, what is your experience in this regard?


For 12 Months, IMHO a furnished apartment. (Less start up expenses and many other reasons).

Try to avoid agents, brokers, etc. too many commissions, too many pockets to fill. You should have no problem finding one that suits your needs. Find a cheap hotel to stay in while you are looking. We stayed here while we were in Iloilo 88 Plaza Hotel (Iloilo City, Philippines) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

You can likely find out the best places to live by asking on here.

Iloilo City and Province - SkyscraperCity



AlinaG said:


> - What is the general system of rent payments in Iloilo? How many months in advance do we need to pay when we sign the lease agreement? How much is the guarantee deposit? What is the acceptable currency of rent payments?


Philippine Rental Law applies to the entire country.

Sec. 3. Advance Rental and Deposit. — Advance rental intended to cover the initial month's rent may be demand by the lessor or sublessor but not to exceed one month's rental. 

Deposit may also be demanded but not to exceed one month's rental. 

Sec. 8. *Penalty Clause*. — Any person violating any provision of this Act shall be punished by imprisonment of not less than three (3) months or more than two (2) years and a fine of not less than one thousand pesos (P1,000.00) nor more than two thousand pesos (P2,000.00). Where the offender is a corporation or a juridical entity, the President or General Manager thereof shall suffer penalty, without prejudice to the imposition of the fine on such corporation or juridical entity. c

http://www.chanrobles.com/bataspambansabilang25.htm#.VKnC5nuV6So




AlinaG said:


> - Where can we find an exchange rate office/bank that offers good rates on currency exchanges? Could you please include the address/directions, so that we can head there straight from the airport? I'm assuming that US$ are preferable to Euro or Swiss Francs, but please confirm.
> 
> - Would I be able to use ATM? Are they reliable? What bank's ATMs are more reliable? Can we pay with a foreign debit card in a mall/pharmacy? Or should we bring cash with us instead?


You can exchange dollars to pesos 40 feet to your right as soon as you clear Philippine customs. Larger, $100 are preferred and ensure non has any tears, missing pieces or are not worn or they will likely not be accepted.

ATM's are available everywhere. I typically use BPI because you can withdraw 20K pesos per transaction.

Yes, you can use US charge cards but be aware there are additional foreign fees applied.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> This blog is by someone living in Iloilo. Might answer some questions.
> 
> http://myphilippinelife.com/


That is Bob Hammerslag's blog. He lives out in Tigbuan which is where Tukaram mentioned in his other post. It is quite a ways out of Iloilo proper, although a few years ago he did rent a place in Molo which is very close to the city proper.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

pakawala said:


> I was just in Ilolo and saw this new Woman/Childrens Hospital.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/qualimedhospital.iloilo
> 
> ...


The new Qualimed Hospital has only opened about 2 weeks ago. I don't know anything about it, but do drive by it most every day as it's only about 3 Kilometers from where we live. A few years ago, when my Wife had a Heart Attack, it was more expeditious for me to drive her to a Hospital than to get an ambulance, but at that time we were living in Manila so I'm not sure what the emergency transport system amounts to here in Iloilo. What cash you do bring with you to exchange for Peso's should be the new 100 dollar bills only as they are very picky about it. I will also make a recommendation for a short hotel stay, Midtown Hotel on Yulo Street. Pretty quiet, clean, has good security, and reasonable rates, has a Cafe called "Summer House" in the lobby and breakfast is included in the room rate.

Fred


----------



## AlinaG (Dec 20, 2014)

Dear All, 

Thank you again for your helpful posts. I am deeply touched by the fact that people I don't even know have taken time to read and answer. It is not easy to extract information from prospective colleagues with all their good intentions, and here I am having a collection of useful notes and verified information in advance.

Thanks again.

Sincerely,
Alina


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I previously posted here about a move to Phils, which unfortunately has not happened yet. My S.O wants to work for another 18 months, then we plan to move.
I have done a lot of research and spoken to many members on this and other forums, trying to find a place that offers a nice, safe and comfortable life. I have it down to 2 locations really Dumaguete or IloIlo, my preference from what I have read, is for the latter.
Thailand is now a Military State and I will be pleased to say goodbye 
Can any members give me an update on these two locations. I think a 2 b/r home furnished, near to the beach but not on it, close to malls etc. Medical important also.
From what I can see food is on the increase in Phils, but same in Thailand. We have a large 1b/r condo here, good location nice views, with a pool 18k bht mth. OUr budget is about 45k mth all up.
How would this compare with Phils? We eat out once or twice a week in cheap but nice restaurant, have cable, a/c if we wish but mainly use fans, eat well but not lavishly.
Just like to see how things have changed between the two countries?
Thank you.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I used to live in Mandurriao, Iloilo. Walking distance to SM City (3.5 k, walking distance for me... not for her ha ha). We had a standard 2 bedroom, unfurnished, apartment. for p6,500 a month ($140 USD). Nothing fancy but enough. You can certainly spend more... or less... but this was ok for the price. 

Furnishing is cheap and easy. When I first got here I went to Imperial Appliances (across from SM Delgado), Unitop, and a nearby furniture store. We bought everything... from rice cooker to refrigerator, couch, bed, sheets, aircon... everything for less than $2,000 (USD), and they all deliver. 

Our monthly budget is under $800 (USD) a month, but I would recommend more like $1,200  

I have never been to Dumaguete but the Iloilo beaches are not very good...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I used to live in Mandurriao, Iloilo. Walking distance to SM City (3.5 k, walking distance for me... not for her ha ha). We had a standard 2 bedroom, unfurnished, apartment. for p6,500 a month ($140 USD). Nothing fancy but enough. You can certainly spend more... or less... but this was ok for the price.
> 
> Furnishing is cheap and easy. When I first got here I went to Imperial Appliances (across from SM Delgado), Unitop, and a nearby furniture store. We bought everything... from rice cooker to refrigerator, couch, bed, sheets, aircon... everything for less than $2,000 (USD), and they all deliver.
> 
> ...


Dumaguete has a very nice boulevard along the sea but no beach. You need to go out of town to find beaches.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I used to live in Mandurriao, Iloilo. Walking distance to SM City (3.5 k, walking distance for me... not for her ha ha). We had a standard 2 bedroom, unfurnished, apartment. for p6,500 a month ($140 USD). Nothing fancy but enough. You can certainly spend more... or less... but this was ok for the price.
> 
> Furnishing is cheap and easy. When I first got here I went to Imperial Appliances (across from SM Delgado), Unitop, and a nearby furniture store. We bought everything... from rice cooker to refrigerator, couch, bed, sheets, aircon... everything for less than $2,000 (USD), and they all deliver.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tukaram. Some good information for us.
Could I ask how big the condo was? So far as the beaches there, what is the problem with them?
It is interesting about appliances, we have many here and we were thinking of taking them with us, as she will be an OFW returning and is allowed to bring some stuff with her I think?
I am not so worried about beaches as in surfing, but provided water is clean and beach likewise, I am happy. From what I saw there are walkways on the river in Iloilo and that is what I like to do?
Did you budget include a weekly meal out and a few beers or scotches at home etc?
I am a bit partial to a tipple, but mainly at home.


----------

